# Missouri Meerschaum Cob Deal! 10 Pipe Grab Bag of Smokable Seconds $30



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice! The reviews mention some great pipes in the mix.

Feel free to bomb with a bag in appreciation of me passing on this news. :laugh:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw these on the website. I hate to jump in here and poo on your thread, but I, for one, am not interested. I'll give you my reasons:

MM's quality control is rather lax anyway. I love MM cobs, and I own about a dozen. But it's true. They all have a few bumps and bruises. I did receive one pipe that was basically unsmokable out of the box. And I've received a couple that I had to do some work on before I deemed them ready to smoke. And these are FIRSTS. How lousy are the seconds gonna be?

There are a few models that I'm not interested in. For example, I'd be slightly annoyed if I got a bunch of Dane Spools and Patriots (which smoke fine, but are just ugly to me), or a bunch of Minis (I haven't owned one, but the descriptions sound like they are so small as to be basically useless).

These pipes are cheap. Buying directly from MM is the most expensive way to buy them. So, yeah, it might sound like a good discount from MM's price on their website...but it's not that great of a deal. Go to mars cigars & pipes, cheapest place I've found cobs. Generals and Diplomats and Great Danes for $6 instead of $10. Legends for $3.50. And discounts for lots of 12 or more. Heck, if you like the small ones, you could make your own grab bag of ten firsts for LESS than $30. Why buy seconds when you can get the firsts for this cheap?

Anyway. Sorry, just wanted to throw out my two cents. The flip side is that grab bag specials like this are fun, and sometimes you really get a great value out of it. It would be pretty awesome to open that bag and find a couple of Freehands in there


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've read about these on another board and from what I gather they are mostly cosmetically flawed and such with minimal repeats. Things like the varnish finish didn't take completely and the like. An unplastered Country Gentleman sounds good to me. Also read that the smokability is not compromised. I'll be adding a bag of these to my collection soon for my own analysis.


----------



## btaets (Dec 28, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> I'll be adding a bag of these to my collection soon for my own analysis.


Did you ever end up buying a bag of 2nd's? I'm kinda interested myself on purchasing a bag. I've got some friends I would like to introduce to the world of pipe and this would be a cheap way to do so.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

iirc there was a large cob shortage for MM so my guess is that it will be mostly smaller pipes


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

No, haven't dropped coin for these yet as I've also heard about the larger cob shortage and don't want all small pipes.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> No, haven't dropped coin for these yet as I've also heard about the larger cob shortage and don't want all small pipes.


Is that still the case? Walker briar works has all sizes back on stock including the great Dane egg.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I purchased a bag a while back and was very satisfied with the variety. Big cobs are in short supply for mm however if u buy direct from them they have had all sizes including freehand in stock.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

There's always the chance I'll score a MacArthur or a General, so I gave it a go. I like living on the edge. :smile: If it's just a bunch of shapes and sizes I don't want, then I guess it's time to get into the Newbie Sampler Trade again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I saw these on the website. I hate to jump in here and poo on your thread, but I, for one, am not interested. I'll give you my reasons:
> 
> MM's quality control is rather lax anyway. I love MM cobs, and I own about a dozen. But it's true. They all have a few bumps and bruises. I did receive one pipe that was basically unsmokable out of the box. And I've received a couple that I had to do some work on before I deemed them ready to smoke. And these are FIRSTS. How lousy are the seconds gonna be?
> 
> ...


Another great link just checked the site Thanks Cliff! Oh the post was good as well!ipe:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

With the demand v/s supply thing, for larger cobs right now, I'll wait a bit to order. The cobs need sufficient time to dry/cure and I'd hate to get a possibly "rushed" one. ... But they are still on my "To Get" list. :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Four bent Mizzous (I guess), five straight Prides and a straight Country Gentleman. No General. out: They all look eminently smokable, though. :smile: Packing materials. :evil:

The Country Gentleman is considerably larger than the two I have, so that's a good thing! :mrgreen: I'd be happier with four cans of *Ennerdale*, though.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

The Country Gentleman is considerably larger than the two I have, so that's a good thing! :mrgreen: I'd be happier with four cans of *Ennerdale*, though.[/QUOTE]

My new CG is also a lot bigger than the previous one. I don't know my MM models very well, but I thought it was a mistake at first. Hopefully the bowl won't crack on this one.


----------



## Bugs (Jul 31, 2013)

New to pipe smoking and saw this forum. After paying $14.95au for a meerschaum corn cob here in oz (diplomat I think), I figured $30us for "a minimum of 10" was a brilliant deal. Received them today, but strangely only received 8. Did get a MacArthur in the pack, and it is huge, but would this mean I only get 8? Have emailed Meerschaum, just waiting on their response, if any. Sooo, at this stage a bit disappointed, but time will tell!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Bugs said:


> New to pipe smoking and saw this forum. After paying $14.95au for a meerschaum corn cob here in oz (diplomat I think), I figured $30us for "a minimum of 10" was a brilliant deal. Received them today, but strangely only received 8. Did get a MacArthur in the pack, and it is huge, but would this mean I only get 8? Have emailed Meerschaum, just waiting on their response, if any. Sooo, at this stage a bit disappointed, but time will tell!


I'm confident they'll take care of it.


----------



## IKEE (Aug 2, 2013)

I got a grab bag last week. I was very pleased with what I got.
I ended up with some Washingtons, Legends, a Mini, a General and 2 Ozark Hardwoods.
I dig them all but the 2 Ozarks. I'd love to trade these two for one General is anyone is interested!


----------

